# Just got a 14mm....



## wintermute (Jul 20, 2011)

2011 14mm 1/50 800 2.8

Just got a Bower 14mm 2.8, messing around about 2 miles away from home! 
I hope to get to Joshua Tree soon and take some more pics. 

I'm brand new to this forum, I hope you all like my pictures! Thank you!


----------



## T2iShooter (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, the Bower/Rokinon/Samyang 14mm f/2.8 is an awesome lens, and at just over $400 it's quite a steal  .

As for your photo, I like the composition, but (to me at least) the image seems kind of flat... The positions of the clouds really make a good landscape. Could you post the color one, just so I could compare the two?

As for me, here's a couple that I took with it (all comments are welcome!):











Now granted, mine are rather underexposed (luckily it was due to bad post-processing), but I'm planning on fixing that in Lightroom after I get back from vacation. See what I mean with the clouds though?


----------



## PXL_Pusher (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the shot, what camera body was used in this? 



wintermute said:


> 2011 14mm 1/50 800 2.8
> 
> Just got a Bower 14mm 2.8, messing around about 2 miles away from home!
> I hope to get to Joshua Tree soon and take some more pics.
> ...


----------



## Gothmoth (Jul 20, 2011)

T2iShooter said:


> As for your photo, I like the composition, but (to me at least) the image seems kind of flat... The positions of the clouds really make a good landscape.



well the clouds help not much on your examples thought...


----------



## wintermute (Jul 20, 2011)

T2iShooter said:


> Yes, the Bower/Rokinon/Samyang 14mm f/2.8 is an awesome lens, and at just over $400 it's quite a steal  .
> 
> As for your photo, I like the composition, but (to me at least) the image seems kind of flat... The positions of the clouds really make a good landscape. Could you post the color one, just so I could compare the two?
> 
> As for me, here's a couple that I took with it (all comments are welcome!):



I got it for 350... ;D
Thanks! I can see what you mean, it is a little flat. I was shooting into the sunset so the sky got a little washed out. I was going for a more cinematic feel (that's why I cropped it 16:9) so I was more worried about the composition, thanks!

Here's a color version:





I like your first one! The clouds are very nice. I think it would be nice if you had moved over the guardrail 



PXL_Pusher said:


> I like the shot, what camera body was used in this?


Thank you too! I also recently got a 60D. I just started a tumblr with some of my photography from the past month - ianbyers.tumblr.com


----------



## bycostello (Jul 21, 2011)

nice pic....


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 4, 2011)

I've got the Samyang variant. The lens is optically awesome, except for the mustache style wave distortion. Distortion (and AF I suppose) are the only areas that the 14L is worth considering.
Taken with the 5D (classic)



Minnehaha Falls by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Aug 8, 2011)

Pinnacle: NICE PIC!


----------



## T2iShooter (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry I'm a little late to reply on this one...

@wintermute: the color one looks much better in my opinion. I like it  

@pinnaclephotography: Wow!


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 9, 2011)

Another Samyang 14mm shot;



Symmetry at the Como Conservatory by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a monotone variant processed to look like it was taken from a pinhole camera.
5D + Samyang 14mm f/2.8



Minnehaha Pinhole by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------

